# New Life in Mallorca



## ChrisJones (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm moving to Mallorca in a couple of months and would appreciate any advice available. I'm moving alone but am maintaining my business in the UK that provides me with an income. I've been living the last year in Catalunya and speak Spanish fairly well.

1. I'm looking for somewhere out of the tourist belts, maybe a bit rural and unspoilt if such still exist. Can anyone advise some good locations, not necessarily near the sea?

2. What sort of prices would I expect to pay for a house (or maybe apartment)? Looking for something 2 bedroom, again maybe rustic but not essential. Probably just renting for a few months till I find my feet, then buying.

3. If anyone has available property to rent or rent with option to sell, let me know and I'll be happy to view.

4. Any agents you'd recommend (or not recommend)?

I'm visiting the island 2 to 7 July.

Chris


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

ChrisJones said:


> I'm moving to Mallorca in a couple of months and would appreciate any advice available. I'm moving alone but am maintaining my business in the UK that provides me with an income. I've been living the last year in Catalunya and speak Spanish fairly well.
> 
> I'm visiting the island 2 to 7 July.
> 
> Chris



I thought Mallorca was essentially touristic and thus absolutely full of expats, well it certainly is that way in Santa Ponsa and Magaluf. Maybe the North of the island is a little less touristy, but I suppose you need to find out for yourself.

May I ask why are you moving from Catalunya ?

Good luck anyway. Dave


----------



## ChrisJones (Jun 24, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> I thought Mallorca was essentially touristic and thus absolutely full of expats, well it certainly is that way in Santa Ponsa and Magaluf. Maybe the North of the island is a little less touristy, but I suppose you need to find out for yourself.
> 
> May I ask why are you moving from Catalunya ?
> 
> Good luck anyway. Dave


Well long story why I'm moving, Dave. Essentially split up with partner. I was living in Lleida which is a place I wouldn't recommend to anyone!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ChrisJones said:


> Well long story why I'm moving, Dave. Essentially split up with partner. I was living in Lleida which is a place I wouldn't recommend to anyone!



All I know of mallorca is that it is very expensive, property, tax and cost of living are higher than London apparently, but I could be wrong


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

There are most definitely parts of Majorca that arent touristy or spoilt - but they are very expensive - Im sure I read an article recently where the cost of real estate on Majorca was higher than most EU Cities! probably linked to the lack of "space" for further construction and development - therefore its case of supply and demand - and they cant build much more supply! ..... and demand remains pretty high because of that .....

The interior and hills of Majorca are stunning! we spent a week there a couple of years ago and just hired an open top car and drove and drove ... saw some beautiful places ... 

I also think that rental prices are mich higher than on the mainland too,


hey my smilies are working again!! lane:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought Huesca, Lleida was Aragón? 

Chris, You have a PM


----------



## ChrisJones (Jun 24, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I thought Huesca, Lleida was Aragón?
> 
> Chris, You have a PM


OMG how do I find PM here? Any clues anyone?

(Huesca's in Aragon, Lleida's in Catalunya, about 150 km between them.)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

ChrisJones said:


> OMG how do I find PM here? Any clues anyone?
> 
> (Huesca's in Aragon, Lleida's in Catalunya, about 150 km between them.)


Thanks - geography slipping there! 

Check messages in top right corner


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes Catalunya generally consists of Tarragona, Barcelona, Lleida and Girona

I heard Lleida was a stunning part of the world, but I imagine its very cold during winter and a rather boring place to live.

I'm not suggesting you don't go to Mallorca to live, but I personally think the mainland has far more to offer. I mean Barcelona it a fantastic city for starters

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone read the book "A winter in Mallorca" by George Sands?? It was written in the 19century by the "grlfriend" of Frederick Chopin who went to Mallorca to recuperate from TB or summat... anyway, it paints a very miserable picture of constant wind and rain throughout the whole winter... ok, it was a long time ago, but global warming hasnt changed things that much 

jo xxx


----------



## ChrisJones (Jun 24, 2009)

Not sure where the stunning bit comes in  Lleida city has an old quarter which is nice. North of Lleida province up by the Pyrennees, Tremp area, is quite pleasant. Most of Lleida though is a plain which freezes in winter and bakes in summer (38 last week). Most of the "villages" are new build estates with industrial complexes on the side - pretty grim.

Barcelona is lovely but I guess it's what you're after. I prefer somewhere a bit more rural with lovely views and a pleasant climate. I generally avoid tourist or expat areas in search of something a bit more genuinely Spanish so Mallorca is maybe a long shot for me. Anyway I have a good feeling about the island so I'm hoping to find what I need there.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

ChrisJones said:


> Not sure where the stunning bit comes in  Lleida city has an old quarter which is nice. North of Lleida province up by the Pyrennees, Tremp area, is quite pleasant. Most of Lleida though is a plain which freezes in winter and bakes in summer (38 last week). Most of the "villages" are new build estates with industrial complexes on the side - pretty grim.
> 
> Barcelona is lovely but I guess it's what you're after. I prefer somewhere a bit more rural with lovely views and a pleasant climate. I generally avoid tourist or expat areas in search of something a bit more genuinely Spanish so Mallorca is maybe a long shot for me. Anyway I have a good feeling about the island so I'm hoping to find what I need there.


I guess you know more than me about Lleida as only been there on the train whilst in the way to Asturias. Now if its stunning views you want then Asturias might well be up your street, the summer is quite short, but when its sunny its a wonderful place to be.

Its obviously not very touristy, certainly not expat country and you would need a reasonable level of Spanish if you chose to live there.

As for rural, much of Cantabria, Asturias and Galicia are totally rural and very beautiful. Plenty of lakes, rivers and mountains also, if thats your thing.

Dave


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I would never move to a small Island but that is just me I suppose. All in the mind but you are limited to where you can go. Anywhere interesting always involves a plane/boat journey.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chris, 
How about the East coast of Mallorca? Say around Porto Cristo. A lot quieter than the other popular parts of the island and fantastic beaches are on that side of the island.
I was over there last month and loads of property to sell and rent. 400-500 EUR rent should get you a decent 2 bed apartment for a month. 
Contact me if you are interested and I will give you a contact over there who might be able to help.


----------



## ChrisJones (Jun 24, 2009)

James3214 said:


> Chris,
> How about the East coast of Mallorca? Say around Porto Cristo. A lot quieter than the other popular parts of the island and fantastic beaches are on that side of the island.
> I was over there last month and loads of property to sell and rent. 400-500 EUR rent should get you a decent 2 bed apartment for a month.
> Contact me if you are interested and I will give you a contact over there who might be able to help.


Sounds ideal, James. Yes, please do give me a contact.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chris, I would like to email you his details, but you don't have an 'email' button against your profile. 
As a 'newbie' poster I am a bit lost to know how I can send you a private msg. Looks like I don't or you don't have that privilige yet! Can the mods help?

This is from the FAQ.......

_Yes! To send an email to another member, you can either locate the member you want to contact on the member list, or click the button on any post made by that member.

This will usually open a page that contains a form where you can enter your message. When you have finished typing your message, press the [send email] button and your message will be sent instantly. Note that for privacy reasons, the email address of the recipient is not revealed to you during this process.

Note that if you can not find an email button or link for a member, it either means that the administrator has disabled email functions for this forum, or that the member in question has specified that they do not wish to receive email from other members of the forum.

Another useful email function is the ability to send a friend a link to a thread you think they may find interesting. Whenever you view a thread, you will find a link somewhere on the page which will allow you to send a brief message to anyone you like. Your referrerid is added to the link you send, so if your friend registers on this forum as a result of viewing the link you sent to them, your referrals total will automatically be credited!_


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

James3214 said:


> Chris, I would like to email you his details, but you don't have an 'email' button against your profile.
> As a 'newbie' poster I am a bit lost to know how I can send you a private msg. Looks like I don't or you don't have that privilige yet! Can the mods help?
> 
> 
> I think you must make 6 posts to do a pm


----------



## ChrisJones (Jun 24, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> James3214 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, I would like to email you his details, but you don't have an 'email' button against your profile.
> ...


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just post rubbish another 3 times then!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rubbish no. 3. Have I reached the threshold yet?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Only 5. Guess this should be the last


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

James 3214 - this is NOT the way to get to six posts. It's wasting everyone's time


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> James 3214 - this is NOT the way to get to six posts. It's wasting everyone's time


sorry! perhaps you can explain when the 'email' box will appear then?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

James3214 said:


> sorry! perhaps you can explain when the 'email' box will appear then?


Which e-mail box are you waiting for cos I havent got one, why do you need one????


Jo xx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Which e-mail box are you waiting for cos I havent got one, why do you need one????
> Jo xx


Hi Jo, I wanted to send some private info to Chris (see further up thread). Is there another way?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

James3214 said:


> Hi Jo, I wanted to send some private info to Chris (see further up thread). Is there another way?



You "click" on chris's name, choose the option "view public profile" then go to his "contact details" You can send him a private message??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Chris,
Here's a link to an article about the so called behind the scenes of Puerto Pollensa, Mallorca

Top tips for a great holiday in Puerto Pollensa - Majorca - Lonely Planet
Looks nice to me, but living on island can be very limiting...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

James3214 said:


> sorry! perhaps you can explain when the 'email' box will appear then?


I thought it was quite a good way round the 6 posts rule by someone who had some info to pass on. Out of curiosity, what's the reasoning behind that rule anyway?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

To stop people coming in and simply spamming the forums. It's a common and sensible safeguard.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> To stop people coming in and simply spamming the forums. It's a common and sensible safeguard.


OK good idea, but to call it _silly_ after some of the conversations that are seen on the forum...
:focus:
Mallorca is much less touristy than Ibiza, isn't it? Have you been there?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I have been to both. Too cold and wet in winter for me to consider living there but that's only a matter of choice. The mod of one of the Ibiza forums is a good friend of mine and adores the place!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The best thing about Mallorca has to be my hero, 
the world's number 1,
:clap2:RAFA NADAL:clap2::bounce:


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK good idea, but to call it _silly_ after some of the conversations that are seen on the forum...
> :focus:
> Mallorca is much less touristy than Ibiza, isn't it? Have you been there?




Glad you thought the same!

Getting back to the thread though, I would say it depends on what area you talk about on Mallorca or Ibiza, generally I prefer anywhere in Mallorca outside of the overpopulated and overpriced south west.


----------



## ChrisJones (Jun 24, 2009)

James3214 said:


> Glad you thought the same!
> 
> Getting back to the thread though, I would say it depends on what area you talk about on Mallorca or Ibiza, generally I prefer anywhere in Mallorca outside of the overpopulated and overpriced south west.


From what I've heard so far
south west: overpopulated and touristy
north: nice but very expensive
east and centre: cheaper and less touristy

Well I'm going there on Thursday and will drive round every bit of the island to check it out.

If there are agents reading this and have somewhere appropriate (read my first post) ideally for less than 500 euros feel free to PM me.
Si eres de una inmobiliaria y tienes una vivienda adecuada (lee mi primer mensaje) idealmente por menos de 500 euros, mándame un mensaje privado.

Many thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ChrisJones said:


> From what I've heard so far
> south west: overpopulated and touristy
> north: nice but very expensive
> east and centre: cheaper and less touristy
> ...



When you get there Chris, I'm sure you will find agents on every corner of every street, altho a lot may have "gone under" in the economic climate. So dont worry about finding agents. That said, try googling "properties in Mallorca" ans see what and who pops up!!? Good luck with your search and let us know what you find

Jo xx


----------

